# Grizzly drum sander



## Tony (Oct 9, 2015)

https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/5259531394.html

Is this a good deal? I've never owned nor used grizzly equipment, so any advice is welcome and appreciated. Tony


----------



## Sprung (Oct 9, 2015)

If it were close to me and I had the money, I'd probably be tempted to go check it out. If it were me, I'd probably offer $550 or $600 to start and haggle from there.

However, the one thing that maybe raises a little red flag is this statement: "It works great, but occasionally you have to reconnect the paper to the drum because the small ($10) clamp is getting loose." My first thought is that if they've neglected to take care of such a seemingly cheap and simple fix, what other maintenance have they possibly neglected? Or is that $10 clamp really the problem - could it be a bigger issue than a simple clamp replacement? If you check it out, definitely give it a really good look through the whole thing. Check out the moving parts and bearings. Run a board through it and try it out.

(Don't have any experience with this particular unit, and the only Grizzly item I've used is the air cleaner I bought from them on sale earlier this year. My advice is probably worth about that you paid for it, lol!)


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2015)

Sprung said:


> If it were close to me and I had the money, I'd probably be tempted to go check it out. If it were me, I'd probably offer $550 or $600 to start and haggle from there.
> 
> However, the one thing that maybe raises a little red flag is this statement: "It works great, but occasionally you have to reconnect the paper to the drum because the small ($10) clamp is getting loose." My first thought is that if they've neglected to take care of such a seemingly cheap and simple fix, what other maintenance have they possibly neglected? Or is that $10 clamp really the problem - could it be a bigger issue than a simple clamp replacement? If you check it out, definitely give it a really good look through the whole thing. Check out the moving parts and bearings. Run a board through it and try it out.
> 
> (Don't have any experience with this particular unit, and the only Grizzly item I've used is the air cleaner I bought from them on sale earlier this year. My advice is probably worth about that you paid for it, lol!)



Thanks Matt. I was/am concerned about that as well. I am hoping somebody here has this one and can tell me if it's just a quirk of the machine or what. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paarker (Oct 10, 2015)

Those clips are a pain to reinstall but do work. I would not let that stop me from buying the units if I was looking for one.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2015)

I have the 16 inch version and love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

It seems like a good deal based on what's available Tony. I checked all of Texas CL and it does seem to be the best buy of what's available and by a long shot. Of course I can't answer the clip question, but I can't see it being too hard to resolve.


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2015)

Well guys, I got it for $500. Hopefully a buddy of mine can go up there with me in the morning and get it. I'll report back on how it goes! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 10, 2015)

$500 seems like a real good deal. Is that the dual drum sander?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2015)

Tony said:


> Well guys, I got it for $500. Hopefully a buddy of mine can go up there with me in the morning and get it. I'll report back on how it goes! Tony



Nice score, Tony! I'm insanely jealous! I really want to add a drum sander to my shop... Did you already have one that this is replacing?


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 10, 2015)

I wish I was closer to you cuz I would love to ride with you to pick it up!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> $500 seems like a real good deal. Is that the dual drum sander?



Yes, it's a dual drum. It almost seems too good of a deal, I'm a little nervous!



Sprung said:


> Nice score, Tony! I'm insanely jealous! I really want to add a drum sander to my shop... Did you already have one that this is replacing?



Thanks Matt! Yes, I've got a 16" open end one now. Mike (@Bean_counter ) is taking that one off my hands.



Wildthings said:


> I wish I was closer to you cuz I would love to ride with you to pick it up!!



One of these days we'll get together Barry!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2015)

Tony said:


> Thanks Matt! Yes, I've got a 16" open end one now. Mike (@Bean_counter ) is taking that one off my hands.



Argh! Darn that Mike, lol! If he wasn't getting it, I'd be very tempted to find a way to make it come to MN! I've been wanting to build a drum sander for a few years now, but just haven't had the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Argh! Darn that Mike, lol! If he wasn't getting it, I'd be very tempted to find a way to make it come to MN! I've been wanting to build a drum sander for a few years now, but just haven't had the time.



Don't worry Matt, you're not missing anything. My old one is a POS, Mike just doesn't know it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, here it is in my Shop. One thing I know, it's HEAVY!!! It seems to run well, the guy I bought it said he bought it used awhile back and didn't really use it, just took up space. I need to clean it up quite a bit, there's sawdust caked on the chain and the threaded rods that adjust the table. On the rods, I assume I need to use dry lube. What should I use to clean the chain and then lubricate it? Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 11, 2015)

Tony,
I have an older version of this sander As for the small clips, Grizzly has an upgrade kit to add Velcro to the drums. Then you don't need to use the clips. They kit is about $40.
It is a good sander in my opinion.
Curt


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2015)

CWS said:


> Tony,
> I have an older version of this sander As for the small clips, Grizzly has an upgrade kit to add Velcro to the drums. Then you don't need to use the clips. They kit is about $40.
> It is a good sander in my opinion.
> Curt



Did you convert yours Curt? What is the cost comparison on paper?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2015)

Tony said:


> View attachment 89517
> 
> Well, here it is in my Shop. One thing I know, it's HEAVY!!! It seems to run well, the guy I bought it said he bought it used awhile back and didn't really use it, just took up space. I need to clean it up quite a bit, there's sawdust caked on the chain and the threaded rods that adjust the table. On the rods, I assume I need to use dry lube. What should I use to clean the chain and then lubricate it? Tony



Where's the "I'm both happy for you and insanely jealous at the same time" button?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

